# 5 Đặc Trưng Cơ Bản Của Dòng Nệm Lò Xo Tatana



## Dungtran (21/11/19)

Đã từ lâu, nệm lò xo luôn là một trong những mẫu nệm luôn được những khách sạn lớn ưa chuộng, những căn phòng hiện tại ưu tiên, bởi những tính năng riêng biệt và đem lại sự sang trọng cho căn phòng ngủ.
Vì vậy, hãy cùng Tatana tham khảo những nổi bật của dòng nệm được ưa chuộng này là gì, với bài viết “5 Đặc Trưng Cơ Bản Của Dòng Nệm Lò Xo Tatana” dưới đây nhé!

*Mật Độ Lò Xo Lớn*
Được sản xuất theo công nghệ hiện đại và tăng trải nghiệm người dùng, nên nệm lò xo Tatana có mật độ lò xo lớn và phân bố hợp lý giúp hạn chế tối đa sự xô lệch của các lò xo. Cùng với hệ thống lò xo được sản xuất bằng thép chống gỉ, tránh được tình trạnh oxi hóa, ngăn chặn sinh phát sinh của những vi khuẩn và côn trùng vào bên trong nệm.
Với sự gắn kết hài hòa từ những con lò xo bền bỉ, cao cấp nên nệm Tatana sẽ du trì được sự đàn hồi lâu dài, không gây ra các hiện tượng ọp ẹp, võng nệm trong nhiều năm sử dụng.

*Công Nghệ Tách Chuyển Động*
Không giống như các dòng nệm thông thường, thường gặp độ nhún nhảy, rung lắc, khi có lực tác động lên bề mặt.

Với Tatana sử dụng công nghệ mới, công nghệ tách chuyển động, không lan truyền động lực, vì vậy, bạn sẽ khó để cảm nhận được sự rung chuyển của từng chiếc lò xo khi trở mình.






_Áp dụng công nghệ mới cho bạn luôn thoải mái ở mọi tư thế nằm_​
*Áo Nệm 4D*
Tatana nổi bật với công nghệ áo nệm 4D spacer, vì thế, các dòng nệm Tatana luôn chống chọi được với thời tiết Việt Nam, luôn trong tình trạng nắng nóng thất thường.

Áo nệm 4D với hàng ngàn lỗ li tí trên bề mặt, luôn tạo được sự thông thoáng, thoáng mát cho bề mặt nệm và khả thấm hút mồ hối tối đa bởi những sợi vải durable mang đến cho bạn giấc ngủ ngon cho cả những ngày hè. Thêm vào đó, sợi vải durable dày dặn còn tăng thêm sự êm ái, cho bạn những trải nghiệm tốt hơn.
Vì vậy, nệm Tatana sẽ cho bạn trải nghiệm tốt nhất và có được những giây phút nghỉ ngơi, thoải mái. Tránh được những tình trạng bí bách, nóng lưng nhờ công nghệ mới này.






_Áo nệm 4d giúp thông thoáng ở mọi góc độ_​
*Đàn Hồi Lớn*
Nhờ những hệ thống lò xo được phân bổ hợp lý cùng mật độ lò xo lớn, vì thế nệm lò xo luôn được đánh giá là dòng nệm có độ đàn hồi lớn nhất.

Ngoài ra, với nệm lò xo tatana còn được bổ sung thêm 1 lớp trên bề mặt nệm là lớp cao su nhân tạo, cho bạn thêm sự êm ái, thoải mái hơn.

*Đẳng Cấp*
Không chỉ đáp ứng về nguyên vật liệu cao cấp chất lượng, mang lại giấc ngủ ngon cho người sử dụng. mà nệm lò xo Tatana còn đáp ứng được cả phần nhìn.

Với nệm được thiết kế ở độ dày 30cm, sẽ không chỉ giúp nệm có độ đàn hồi hoàn hảo mà còn mang lại sự trang trọng, tinh tế, hiện đại, tạo nên sự bề thế và với kích thước đa dạng, sẽ giúp bạn dễ dàng lựa chọn cho mọi loại giường.





​
Chính vì thế, nệm không chỉ đồng hành cùng giấc ngủ ngon mà còn vật dụng tô điểm cho cả căn phòng.

* TATANA*​


----------

